# Amd hd 7670



## George94 (17. Januar 2012)

Wie gut ist diese Mobile Grafikkarte, AMD HD 7670, im Vergleich zur AMD HD 6850/6770 und zur Geforce GT555?
Da ich nichts über sie finden kann und welche Leistung kann ich bei 1600x900 Pixel von diesen Grafikkarten erwarten.
Wenn ihr sonst gute Notebooks kennt, ich suche einen so um die 800 Euro.
Zurzeit habe ich den Acer  Aspire 7750G-2678G50Mnkk 43,9 cm (17,3 Zoll) Notebook (Intel Core i7  2670QM, 2,2GHz, 8GB RAM, 500GB HDD, AMD HD 7670-1GB, DVD, Win 7 HP) und den                                                     Lenovo Y570 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll) Notebook (Intel Core i7 2670QM, 2,2GHz, 8GB RAM, 750GB HDD, NVIDIA GT555, Blu-ray, Win 7 HP) ins Auge gefast. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Mfg. George


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2012)

Also, diesen Chip kenn ich auch nicht - bei geizhals wird das Notebook mit einer 6650 gelistet: Acer Aspire 7750G-2678G50Mnkk, Core i7-2670QM, Radeon HD 6650 (LX.RVJ02.014) | Geizhals.at Deutschland   eventuell ist das eine "Sonderversion" der 6650, die Acer selbst dann 7670 nennt? Das Modell ist an sich schon seit November draußen, da müsste der Chip normalerweise hier Vergleich mobiler Grafikkarten - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  dabei sein. Ich finde da aber nur einen 7690, der ist ein überarbeiteter 6770 und steht nen Tick über einer 6850: AMD Radeon HD 7690M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  wobei das nur eine grobe Einordnung ist, da es dazu erst 3 synthetische Benches gibt. Rechts vom Text sind übrigens Links zu weiteren Karten, die 555m steht nochmal etwas über der 7690.

Falls es doch ein offizieller Chip ist, dann würde ich erwarten, dass sie in jedem Falle schwächer als eine 6850 ist, vermutlich eher wie eine aktuelle 6770. Denn eine Generation später ist es meist so, dass die zweite Ziffer sich um eine Zahl verschiebt, also zB eine neue "700er" einer alten "800er" entspricht, oder eine neue "600er" einer alten "700er", also zB alt 6770, neu 7670. Oder alt 6850, neu 7750.


----------



## Alex555 (18. Januar 2012)

Das ist ein 40nm Chip der HD 6000er mit erhöhten Taktraten. Keine neue Technik, nur Rebranding.


----------



## dj*viper (18. Januar 2012)

das thema hatten wir schon im forum. 
die HD7670M ist nur ein rebrand.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2012)

Das hilft ihm ja nicht. Es geht ihm ja darum, wie schnell der ist, mit welchem anderen Chip vergleichbar, und nicht darum, wie "modern" der Chip ist und mit wieviel nm der produziert wurde.   Ist es ein rebrand von einer 6670? 6430? 6850? ^^


----------



## dj*viper (18. Januar 2012)

> Die Serie *Radeon HD 7600M* repräsentiert den direkten Nachfolger  der Radeon HD 6600M sowie 6700M. Mit 480 Streamprozessoren (VLIW5) und  einem 128 Bit breiten Speicherinterface für DDR3 / GDDR5 sollte die  Leistungsfähigkeit identisch zu der des Vorgängers sein, falls sich die  Taktraten nicht erheblich ändern. AMD peilt damit das untere *Performance-Segment* an.


AMD: Erste Notebooks mit GPU-Serie Radeon HD 7000M gesichtet - Notebookcheck.com News


----------

